# Pointless BS



## narwhal12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay, that being said. I believe in Therapy....I believe in therapy...I BELIEVE IN THERAPY... okay, I'm trying to convince myself. 

I believe people can change. I want to change. For a year of therapy its 5000. 

This investment is priceless right. Mental Heath is priceless. 

I'm 2000 in and I'm having a hard time believing all of this is just me chasing my tail.

I guess what i'm asking is for success stories. Therapy success stories of how its changed you. ext.. ext.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey narwhal12! 

Getting help is worth it. Sometimes things can be slow going, especially at first. The most important thing is to have a good relationship with your therapist. 

It took me a long time to find "the one". I've been seeing her for over five years now, and I've made a lot of progress! So yes, therapy can really help. 

I'm paying out of pocket for my therapist as well. Her current place of employment doesn't accept my insurance. So I understand where you're coming from. It's a lot of money! But it really is worth it. 

I'm still working on my anxiety. The problems I have made a great deal of progression in are depression and self image. I used to hate myself horribly, I used to think I was the worst person on Earth. But now, I can say with great confidence that I like myself and I know I'm a good person. That was a huge step for me. 

Now I'm working on my anxiety. Being here is progress for me! It's not easy for me, but thanks to my therapist, I'm at the point where I can push myself to try. That would have never happened without her. 

I wish you the best of luck in therapy. It really can help you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

vela said:


> Hey narwhal12!
> 
> Getting help is worth it. Sometimes things can be slow going, especially at first. The most important thing is to have a good relationship with your therapist.
> 
> ...


5 years and you still working on your anxiety? how is that worth it? Maybe therapist know how to take things slow so they can make living off your money.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't believe in therapy . Essentially it's like paying someone to help you help yourself. The problem starts and ends with you. I feel like if you can't conquer it on your own then you won't just because someone else is telling you how to think and what to do. Just my opinion. I went 2 therapy a few years ago and it didn't help me. And it shouldn't take 5 yrs to improve. .


----------



## narwhal12 (Sep 10, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> 5 years and you still working on your anxiety? how is that worth it? Maybe therapist know how to take things slow so they can make living off your money.


Well she did say she used to hate herself deeply, and doesn't other wise. It's some form of progress....I mean if vela didn't go would she be any better or worse...

But from what I understand depression and anxiety is a life sentence, to a degree. It's not like you wake up one day and say well that was silly, I fancy myself over that.

It appears like something you have to deal with till you die. Hence the 5 years of therapy. That's just my understanding as mental illness.

There is no.... I'm all better now. There's only I understand my illness, and how to deal with it. Dealing, managing, no one ever says cured.

I'v decided, to give it a whirl. I mean, Iv done stupid ****, but asking for help has never been one of them.

I figure, I'm young, live at home, hears my chance. I have no responsibilities of children and bills. So it's may be the best time to try.

It feels like water dripping on a stone. .. .


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

Narwhal12, you may go to therapy all you want. Success stories mainly arise when you and your therapist get along, and your therapist is actually helping you. Each of us want help in different ways so as long as your satisfied that's what counts. If your therapist doesn't help, feel free to move on to another one.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Therapy is a scam, duh. I gave up on that a long time ago. Now I just listen to my stupid doctor ramble for a few minutes, shoot down his sales pitches for anti-depressants, get my prescription for Klonopin, and go on my way.


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

I just started so I have only had my intake session basically of telling my whole life story up until now. I was given a few social things to try this week. I did them because if someone actually tells me to do something then I make myself. It didn't make me feel any different or anything. Ill see next time I go how it goes. Maybe Ill have a success story one day but I know 100% if I am not going to take the suggestions and try then nothing is going to change. Are you doing what is suggested or if they give an assignment?


----------

